# 90s nostalgia thread.



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

So it seems my nostalgia for the 90s gets stronger as I get older so I'm just curious what everyone's favorite things from the 90s are/were?

I'm a science buff so the Hubble telescope was huge deal for me and my favorite 90s show was Ds9.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

21 Jump street and Dawsons creek I loved those  shows lol also bring back the hackie  sacks and pagers and get rid of social media.  I grew up in the 90’s I miss those days. Spending a good part of 2 hours riding my bike to a buddies just to realize he isn’t home oh well still made a day of hanging outside doing nothing but hi active recreational activities. These fucking kids theses days have major behavioral issues because they don’t get out and exercise and spend time with other ppl.


----------



## Ryu (Dec 30, 2021)

90's I was a little too green, if you said late 90's early 2K I would have said SG-1 and Spectro lol.


----------



## Ryu (Dec 30, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Dawsons creek


How many times did you pause the Katie Holms topless scene in "The Gift" when it came out?


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Shit I missed that the only thing I saw her in outside of Dawson creek was that movie she did with Tom Cruz unless that was the movie lol.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

GSgator said:


> 21 Jump street and Dawsons creek I loved those  shows lol also bring back the hackie  sacks and pagers and get rid of social media.  I grew up in the 90’s I miss those days. Spending a good part of 2 hours riding my bike to a buddies just to realize he isn’t home oh well still made a day of hanging outside doing nothing but hi active recreational activities. These fucking kids theses days have major behavioral issues because they don’t get out and exercise and spend time with other ppl.



Fuuuuuck I totally forgot about hackie sacks lol WOW! Good one for sure.



Ryu said:


> 90's I was a little too green, if you said late 90's early 2K I would have said SG-1 and Spectro lol.



Oh SG-1 was amazing absolutely and Amanda Tapping's tits were just spectacular


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 30, 2021)

Where to begin?

Discovered Pantera in 92.

Metallica’s Black album

Grunge

Cobain suicide

Mcgwire/Sosa home run battle

androstenedione

Princess Diana’s death

Beavis and Butthead

Gulf War

Monica Lewinsky

Playstation one

First Lollapalooza festival

AOL cds in the mail

that’s just the tip of the iceberg. The 90s were my high school and college years. Feels like yesterday.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 30, 2021)

If I listen to ozzy’s Perry Mason, that always reminds me of college in the 90s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ryu (Dec 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> Discovered Pantera in 92.
> 
> ...


Fak man, each one of these hits home.  Throw in the Jays back to back WS wins as well. 

Got my first "real" BJ listening to Panteras Planet Caravan lol.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

Lollapalooza was a good time and a great tour to be on think my favorite show out of the entire first  tour was at Waterloo Village 91 the worst had to be the first one in Arizona.
      First one was at a place called Compton Terrace in Chandler Arizona like   20 min from Tempe. It was like 110 degrees and just fucking miserable gear was crashing out , boards died , NiN never even got to play that night none of their gear was  working right in that heat. Perry was a nervous wreck I  remember at one point him holding his head in his hands and saying ,, If this sucks man , it's going to be all my fault.. ,
     Janes  did a full set , first  time I saw Dave Navarro play with them. He was so blown out on shit it was amazing he could even function , there was a fist fight on stage that continued off stage , wild roundhouses and nonsense I dont think either of them connected a single punch hahaha it was worse than a girl fight.
      The show at Waterloo in Jersey was easily my favorite Gibby was ripped to the tits by the time Butthole Surfers took stage for the early set and by the end of it , believe it or not the crazy fucker pulled a shotgun out on stage and began throwing shit into the air like he was shooting skeet blasting blanks into the air  just a fucking insane set ..
      By the time it had started getting dark kids had set a bunch of tires and dumpsters on fire , sun was going down , smoke was thick  rolling up into the air when Nine Inch Nails too the stage , Trent was in  rare form that night set was fire. Started out with some free time shit and went into Terrible Lie it was watching zombies move in  to feed .. that crowd ..   what a night. Head like a Hole shook the ground , the crowd was one giant swirling madness . One of the best ever.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 30, 2021)

90's is too modern for some of us older bastards, I miss the 70's!!


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> 90's is too modern for some of us older bastards, I miss the 70's!!



Too much bush back then lol.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Too much bush back then lol.


Ahhh the 70's when women still looked like women. There was grass on the playing field and silicone free titties bouncing all over.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

Baggy clothes and below the knee shorts is where I'll start. I can't get into these tight fitting clothes or get in them for that matter. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## nissan11 (Dec 30, 2021)

Yo-yos. Nintendo 64. The word syke. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

Beavis and butthead, sandlot, music in general was better especially rap, lowrider magazine

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> Discovered Pantera in 92.
> 
> ...


Can't believe you forgot the OJ Simpson white bronco chase and trial!!!  😳


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 30, 2021)

Yano said:


> Lollapalooza was a good time and a great tour to be on. the worst had to be the first one in Arizona.
> First one was at a place called Compton Terrace in Chandler Arizona like 20 min.



I recall this place. My first show there was Megadeth, Flotsam & Jetsam, Korn, & Fear Factory in the summer of 95 (hot as fnck as always). It Was my first time listening to FF & I was turned onto them. Had already seen Megadeth & Corrosion of Conformity 7 months prior @AWA. It was their Youthanasia tour. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TODAY (Dec 30, 2021)

One Word:


Pogs.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I recall this place. My first show there was Megadeth, Flotsam & Jetsam, Korn, & Fear Factory in the summer of 95 (hot as fnck as always). It Was my first time listening to FF & I was turned onto them. Had already seen Megadeth & Corrosion of Conformity 7 months prior @AWA. It was their Youthanasia tour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 August we were there , it was like being a french fry some one forgot to take out of the oven. Just miserable


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 30, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Baggy clothes and below the knee shorts is where I'll start. I can't get into these tight fitting clothes or get in them for that matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m with you on that. Especially pants that fit my legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

How about Tamagotchi or Doc Martens or Beanie Babies lol.

See for me the 90s had the right amount of technology. We were still advanced enough, but kids still played outside or on their console or dial up internet and got along just fine.

I love the internet for sharing of information, but imho the creation of social platforms was the beginning of the end for our society.


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> I love the internet for sharing of information, but imho the creation of social platforms was the beginning of the end for our society.


...and it's only going to get worse with the metaverse. 😔

Welcome to the matrix.


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> I love the internet for sharing of information, but imho the creation of social platforms was the beginning of the end for our society.


Perfectly said on a social platform lol


Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## GhostPenguin (Dec 30, 2021)

The Y2K scare was pretty comical

Hell I was still in elementary in the 90s, playing Pokemon yellow on my old school Gameboy then trading the cards at lunch

Watching captain planet and legends of the hidden temple after school


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Perfectly said on a social platform lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk



Touche Sir, but I'm sure you understood my meaning


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Touche Sir, but I'm sure you understood my meaning


Sure did

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

Speaking of after school. Saved by the bell every day for me

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

Can't believe nobody said this yet, but.....


SATURDAY MORNING CARTOONS


----------



## Kraken (Dec 30, 2021)

Don't forget the Clinton body count. 

Oh, and cars you could actually fix yourself.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

Kraken said:


> Don't forget the Clinton body count.
> 
> Oh, and cars you could actually fix yourself.



Body count?


----------



## Kraken (Dec 30, 2021)

Yano said:


> Ahhh the 70's when women still looked like women. There was grass on the playing field and silicone free titties bouncing all over.
> View attachment 16676



I'm really too young to be sure (and I'm not young) but this looks more like 60s?



Jet Labs said:


> Body count?


Yeah, you know... Vince Foster, Mary Mohane, Seth Rich, more recently Epstein. There are others. And don't forget the other Clinton fun, Monica, Linda Tripp, Pauls Jones, and the one he (allegedly) raped, who's name I have no idea how to spell. 

I think she passed out and Clinton stuck it in, since she owed him a blow job. Was that still rape in the 90s?


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I'm really too young to be sure (and I'm not young) but this looks more like 60s?
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know... Vince Foster, Mary Mohane, Seth Rich, more recently Epstein. There are others. And don't forget the other Clinton fun, Monica, Linda Tripp, Pauls Jones, and the one he (allegedly) raped, who's name I have no idea how to spell.
> ...



Politicians, like cops..... are all crooked, lying, thieving cunts!


----------



## Kraken (Dec 30, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Politicians, like cops..... are all crooked, lying, thieving cunts!


I can almost agree with half that statement.


----------



## Yano (Dec 30, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I'm really too young to be sure (and I'm not young) but this looks more like 60s?
> 
> 
> Yeah, you know... Vince Foster, Mary Mohane, Seth Rich, more recently Epstein. There are others. And don't forget the other Clinton fun, Monica, Linda Tripp, Pauls Jones, and the one he (allegedly) raped, who's name I have no idea how to spell.
> ...


Unless I pulled a boner , no pun intended. Thats Roberta Pedon she was one of the top 5 magazine models from like 68 to 74 so it's very possible. I sure couldnt argue


----------



## TeddyBear (Dec 30, 2021)

I was born early 90s:

Power Rangers!
Will Smith Summer Blockbusters (ID4, MIB)
Pierce Brosnan Bond
Riding bikes to get Pokémon Cards
BlockBuster
Batman, X-Men, and Spiderman Animated Series


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 30, 2021)

Kraken said:


> I can almost agree with half that statement.



Well ok I should have said the majority of them are cunts, but there's the oddity here and there that are good. My apologies.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Can't believe you forgot the OJ Simpson white bronco chase and trial!!!  😳


Yeah that was a big miss. Rodney Kingbriots were crazy too. 


The Phoenix said:


> I recall this place. My first show there was Megadeth, Flotsam & Jetsam, Korn, & Fear Factory in the summer of 95 (hot as fnck as always). It Was my first time listening to FF & I was turned onto them. Had already seen Megadeth & Corrosion of Conformity 7 months prior @AWA. It was their Youthanasia tour.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love me some Fear Factory. Obsolete is my go to album from them. 


Jet Labs said:


> How about Tamagotchi or Doc Martens or Beanie Babies lol.
> 
> See for me the 90s had the right amount of technology. We were still advanced enough, but kids still played outside or on their console or dial up internet and got along just fine.
> 
> I love the internet for sharing of information, but imho the creation of social platforms was the beginning of the end for our society.


This hit the nail on the head. Perfect balance of tech in society.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 31, 2021)

I forgot about the dating show on MTV, Singled Out. Jenny McCarthy was the original host and she was in her prime. Carmen Electra followed after Jenny left. It was a late night ritual to watch that show and beavis and butthead with the fellas in college.

mircrobrew beer was just becoming a thing too. Pete’s Wicked Ale, Sierra Nevada, Widmer Brothers, etc.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 31, 2021)

Ryu said:


> Fak man, each one of these hits home.  Throw in the Jays back to back WS wins as well.
> 
> Got my first "real" BJ listening to Panteras Planet Caravan lol.


Carter’s home run was epic.

gonna put planet caravan on repeat tonight and see if my wife takes the bait….


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 31, 2021)

Speakers corner on Much Music!


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2021)

CDs replacing cassette tapes..


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> CDs replacing cassette tapes..



Yes, I recall replacing my cassettes with CD’s from BMG music club in the early 90s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Yes, I recall replacing my cassettes with CD’s from BMG music club in the early 90s.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Me too, BMG and Columbia House, 12 CDs for ¢1. 

I actually bought CDs before I even owned a CD player. 🤣


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 31, 2021)

Does anyone else remember The Raccoons cartoon or Fraggle Rock? 

How about The Dark Crystal? 😶‍🌫️


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 31, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Does anyone else remember The Raccoons cartoon or Fraggle Rock?
> 
> How about The Dark Crystal? ‍


Fraggle rock was awesome 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> Does anyone else remember The Raccoons cartoon or Fraggle Rock?
> 
> How about The Dark Crystal? 😶‍🌫️


Down at Fraggle Rock is my location in my bio.


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Me too, BMG and Columbia House, 12 CDs for ¢1.
> 
> I actually bought CDs before I even owned a CD player.



Same here. It would be less than a year before I would buy my first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 31, 2021)

Baseball before the 1994 strike when stadiums were full. And baseball cards
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Same here. It would be less than a year before I would buy my first.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


We had a Camelot music and a disc jockey

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> We had a Camelot music and a disc jockey
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


sounds familiar, was that later 90s?


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> sounds familiar, was that later 90s?


1965-98 was Camelot. Them and Disc Jockey were bought out by FYE

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> 1965-98 was Camelot. Them and Disc Jockey were bought out by FYE
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


dang, you were listening to music in the 60s? you must be our most senior?  LOL JK


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> dang, you were listening to music in the 60s? you must be our most senior? LOL JK


Nope. Wasn't even a sperm in my dad's sac yet

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Nope. Wasn't even a sperm in my dad's sac yet
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


your pa wasn't pro'ly even thought of yet?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 31, 2021)

Jet Labs said:


> So it seems my nostalgia for the 90s gets stronger as I get older so I'm just curious what everyone's favorite things from the 90s are/were?
> 
> I'm a science buff so the Hubble telescope was huge deal for me and my favorite 90s show was Ds9.


Live music, mosh pits and just the general feel of the 90s. It had that “optimistic but don’t give a fuck” vibe.  We had technology but it hadn’t gone bad, yet.  No Instagram attention whores. 

Also, people weren’t so easily offended and we didn’t have fucking trigger warnings on everything.


----------



## CJ (Dec 31, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Baseball before the 1994 strike when stadiums were full. And baseball cards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then came 1998....McGwire vs Sosa. Beginning of the Steroid Era.


----------



## Jet Labs (Dec 31, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Live music, mosh pits and just the general feel of the 90s. It had that “optimistic but don’t give a fuck” vibe.  We had technology but it hadn’t gone bad, yet.  No Instagram attention whores.
> 
> Also, people weren’t so easily offended and we didn’t have fucking trigger warnings on everything.



"Well nobody told me I shouldn't drink gasoline so I'm going to sue someone."


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> your pa wasn't pro'ly even thought of yet?


He was born in 60

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> He was born in 60
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


i see, so that means you are in your early to mid-30s.  that's cool


----------



## Send0 (Dec 31, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> But then came 1998....McGwire vs Sosa. Beginning of the Steroid Era.


More like the era of getting caught. No one can convince me guys haven't been doing steroids forever.

Performance + sports + money to be made...  why wouldn't someone be putting a little extra sugar on their Cheerios 😂


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 31, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> i see, so that means you are in your early to mid-30s. that's cool


39 I'll be a man in January.  I'll be 40

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jet Labs (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## shackleford (Jan 1, 2022)

lets party like its 1999


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Jan 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Where to begin?
> 
> Discovered Pantera in 92.
> 
> ...


Is it weird that I actually welcomed the grunge movement after all that "hair metal" that the music industry shoved down our throats from the late 80s?  Alice In Chains Facelift and Dirt were awesome compared to Poison's Look What the Cat Dragged In...  In fact, I received the Poison cassette as a gift and gave it to my friend's younger sister because I thought it sucked, lol.

Then again, I also liked Sepultura's Chaos AD and Roots from the 90s.  I recently got into a heated discussion with a friend of mine because he says Dereck Green doesn't sound like Max Cavalera.  My retort was that Max  Cavalera doesn't even sound like younger Max did these days...  People get older, voices change, growling and being able to hit certain notes just doesn't work in one's 50s like it did when they were in their 20s.

Another thing I remember about the 90s was sound systems in vehicles.  I built many speaker enclosures for friends in my high school shop class...  I also built plenty of them outside of school.  I am a math nerd after all, and I always tried to make certain that the enclosures had the proper space for the subwoofers being installed in them.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 1, 2022)

Grunge came at the right time. I actually loved 80s hair metal but it had run it’s course by 1990.  Grunge capitalized on the excess of hair metal by going 180 degrees in the opposite direction.  Everyone will tell you Nirvana changed everything but I honestly feel Alice In Chains, Soundgarden and Pearl Jam were far more influential. AIC remains one of my favorite bands to this day and Dirt is an absolute masterpiece.  Literally a musical record of a life being swallowed by heroin addiction. It’s is gut wrenching and soulful all at the same time.  Probably the definitive grunge album in my opinion.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Grunge came at the right time. I actually loved 80s hair metal but it had run it’s course by 1990.  Grunge capitalized on the excess of hair metal by going 180 degrees in the opposite direction.  Everyone will tell you Nirvana changed everything but I honestly feel Alice In Chains, Soundgarden and Pearl Jam were far more influential. AIC remains one of my favorite bands to this day and Dirt is an absolute masterpiece.  Literally a musical record of a life being swallowed by heroin addiction. It’s is gut wrenching and soulful all at the same time.  Probably the definitive grunge album in my opinion.


equitable analysis, follow the market....jk,  I didn't appreciate grunge until it was all gone.  Like you said, of all the bands that stood out to me from the beginning to end was AIC's.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 1, 2022)

There are some great hair metal albums:

Cinderella - Long Cold Winter
Def Leppard - Hysteria
Skid Row - Youth Gone Wild

there are more but these stand out to me. Guns N Roses was really onto something and you could argue they were the beginning of the end of hair metal. They were by far the biggest band of the 80s outside of maybe U2.  Their look was real, at least Slash and Izzy and so was their sound. MTV was getting sick of hair metal too and Smells Like Teen Spirit was the perfect antithesis to all that.  Sweet Child o Mine might have been the opening salvo though.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jan 1, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> There are some great hair metal albums:
> 
> Cinderella - Long Cold Winter
> Def Leppard - Hysteria
> ...


GnR easily transitioned from the hair the more street trashy sleazy look which allowed them to not be known as a hair band.  I concur.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 1, 2022)

Funny though that Metallica’s video for One had the opposite effect for them. People saw that and actually wanted more of it. Just the raw, unfiltered aggression of metal. This in turn causes them to become complete sellouts and go soft on everything.


----------



## flenser (Jan 2, 2022)

GhostPenguin said:


> The Y2K scare was pretty comical


It actually happened this time, but everyone was too worried about COVID to notice : )









						Y2K22 bug: Microsoft rings in the new year by breaking Exchange servers all around the world
					

In order to resume processing of mail, sysadmins are disabling malware scanning on their exchange servers, leaving their users, and possibly the servers themselves, vulnerable to attack.




					www.neowin.net


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 2, 2022)

flenser said:


> It actually happened this time, but everyone was too worried about COVID to notice : )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the irony.


----------



## shackleford (Jan 2, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Oh the irony.


22 years to prepare for this. a whole generation.


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 2, 2022)

TODAY said:


> One Word:
> 
> 
> Pogs.


Get your SLAMMER !  Wow,  I loved pogs.


----------

